# Guppy cannibalism....



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

I know that guppies tend to eat their young, and that plants can help the babies hide, but which plants species are best?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Java moss, Java fern, Sword plants, crypts, baby tears, guppy grass, dwarf sag. Any plant that can obstruct view or bushy enough to hide in will work.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You're more than welcome.


----------

